
Blurred Forms: An Unsteady History of Drunkenness (2014) - pepys
http://theappendix.net/issues/2014/10/blurred-forms-an-unsteady-history-of-drunkenness
======
tobr
> Blurred Forms

I expected this to be about input elements without focus…

